# Ice fishing Portage Lakes



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Is anyone else ready for the ice to stay on for a few months.


----------



## Angling AL (Jun 12, 2006)

WalleyFreak,
Repost your question on Northeast Fishing reports and you will get more hits.
Pretty I70 is what the dividing line is between north and south east areas.

As for me I would love to cut a ice hole.

Tight lines,
Angling Al


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I moved your thread here so more ice fishers could see it.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd love to have ice for a few months but this being ohio it prolly wont happen. : (


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It still seems we had longer ice fishing seasons during the 50'sm 60's & 70's in Ohio than compared to now.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be happy with 6 weeks of ice! well, maybe 8.... no, 10!!! LOL

I'll be out somewhere Saturday... Anyone going to check Mogadore?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

BD (Carl) wasn't real cool to be on yesterday with IBJOHN.......as he mentioned in another post..... Thickness just isn't all that great and like I told John (yesterday) we dont need that coating of snow to act as a insulator...sometimes keeps that sloppy layer just setting there keepin things from getting better.......which are things that you all too well know....but it's the less informed that I mentioned that for. When your only over 3 or 4 feet of water is one thing and with company......but to travel over deeper water and alone......is totally a different matter. I'm sure that someone will be going out on those areas by tomorrow and will hopefully fill us in again......Have fun and travel safely which ever direction you go this weekend... jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

BD... I'll check Mogadore today. 

Pass the word around, the ODNR is going to let all gates opened this winter. It'll be great access for icers:

North Dike (Sunnbrook Rd)
North Dike (Old Forge)
Boat Stake (Lansinger Rd)


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thinking about driving up to Mogadore or Mosquito tomorrow. The ice down here in the New Phila/Dover area should be good to go next week.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks John. I'll keep an eye out for the report.

Hopefully it'll be ready by Saturday! 

I also took off next Wednesday so I can take one last trip out on the ice before my surgery... We'll see what the weather holds and how the ice is looking. Not sure what lake yet.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

BD... how long will it be before you can walk out on the ice to check guys... or to start icing again?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure... Doc says with the hernia, I shouldn't lift more than a little weight for 4 weeks, but I can walk around and drive after a week or so... I'll have a better idea after next Thursday!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Not sure... Doc says with the hernia, I shouldn't lift more than a little weight for 4 weeks, but I can walk around and drive after a week or so... I'll have a better idea after next Thursday!


I'm sure there are plenty of guys that would drill some holes for yah.. Just bring your poles and bait and nick along to carry some stuff... And lay off the Hawgs... I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

1:00 - 1:30 Thurs.

North and Miller both still only had 2 1/4" - 2 1/2". The open area on Miller finally did ice over though.

Probably not good till Monday. Maybe Sun.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2:00 pm Portage Lakes Report

Nobody on North, Long, East or West Reservoirs

Drilled test hole at East (Burch's Landing Dock's) * 2" ice - UNSAFE!*


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..SGPitman...I'm sure all the OGF icer's would love to see ice for a month or more...Big Daddy you just need to show up and if there is an OGFer there you will get all the help you need...If the shoe was on the other foot you be the first to give a helping hand...Big Daddy I have been iceing for only the past 12 years...what is the longest you remember us having ice...Open up that old memory bank....C.L....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

3rd week in March for me.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> 2:00 pm Portage Lakes Report
> 
> Nobody on North, Long, East or West Reservoirs
> 
> Drilled test hole at East (Burch's Landing Dock's) * 2" ice - UNSAFE!*


Hey John...How or where do you get on the ice on West Reservoir, long walk?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep.....have to agree with IBJOHN on that......Mogadore had ice until 20 sometin of March.......and other lakes had started to open up or were open but we were still fishin it..............jOn sR.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

>>>Fellows let me rephrase that ...What is the longest number of days we have had for ice fishing...not the latest date we have had ice....C.L....


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

they sold burches. and i heard if anyone gets caught tresspass'n they will call the cops and press charges...that freakin sucks cuz i like fishin there.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lawyers & liability issues would be my guess the change in access for icer;s. We'll have to park at Rose Villa Restuarant, Rafferty Electric or Lieghtons Boathouse and walk on.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

icefisherman4life said:


> they sold burches. and i heard if anyone gets caught tresspass'n they will call the cops and press charges...that freakin sucks cuz i like fishin there.


That does suck! News to me..


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ya. it sucks for sure. we can park across the street on the side of the road too.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ice4life.....By buddy kept his pontoon boat at Leightons and just sold his boat late last season and the story he told me was that after Tom Leighton passed awat his wife (Joyce I believe) put the place up for sale and Burch's purchased it and they have shifted their business over to the other business area.......and like IBJOHN says.....might be a insurance liability issue...Time will tell.....don't personally know for sure 100%.........jON sR........


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for reposting Big Daddy. I havent been on in awhile. Is anything F**king frozen yet. I am sick of ohio and the hit and miss seasons of no ice. That ice that you have no problem with walking all over the lake. I miss that kind of ice. Im ready to move to Minnesota and be able to fish for three months on the ice with no problems


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ya thats the same same story i got from T. thanks guy. ill find a way to get on there haaaa.


----------

